# La religione impedisce di ragionare



## dererumnatura (4 Febbraio 2010)

*Lo scienziato Umberto Veronesi a Sky Tg24 Pomeriggio *

*«La religione impedisce di ragionare» *

*«La religione, per definizione, è integralista, mentre la scienza vive nel dubbio, nella ricerca della verità»*

  Lo scienziato Umberto Veronesi a _Sky Tg24 Pomeriggio_ 
 «La religione impedisce di ragionare» 
 «La religione, per definizione, è integralista, mentre la scienza vive nel dubbio, nella ricerca della verità»
*





   Umberto Veronesi (Fotogramma)   MILANO *- La religione impedisce di ragionare mentre la scienza vive nella ricerca della verità. Sono mondi molto lontani. Umberto Veronesi, nel corso di_ Sky Tg24 Pomeriggio_, ha spiegato i motivi che, da scienziato, lo hanno portato ad allontanarsi dalla fede. «Scienza e fede non possono andare insieme - ha affermato l' oncologo - perché la fede presuppone di credere ciecamente in qualcosa di rivelato nel passato, una specie di legenda che ancora adesso persiste, senza criticarla, senza il diritto di mettere in dubbio i misteri e dogmi che vanno accettati o, meglio, subiti». 

*«INTEGRALISTA»* - Secondo Veronesi, infatti, la religione, per definizione, è integralista, mentre la scienza vive nel dubbio, nella ricerca della verità, nel bisogno di provare, di criticare se stessa e riprovare. In sostanza, è la sua tesi, si tratta di due mondi e concezioni del pensiero molto lontani l'uno dall'altro, che non possono essere abbracciati tutti e due. Nel corso della trasmissione l'oncologo ha poi ricordato di venire da una famiglia religiosissima, «ho recitato il rosario tutte le sere fino ai 14 anni», ma di aver deciso di allontanarsi, nei primi tempi con grande difficoltà, dopo aver esaminato a fondo tutte le religioni. *«Perché - ha concluso - mi sono convinto che ogni religione esprime il bisogno di una determinata popolazione in quel momento storico». *(Fonte: Ansa)




condivido pienamente


----------



## Grande82 (4 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> *Lo scienziato Umberto Veronesi a Sky Tg24 Pomeriggio *
> 
> *«La religione impedisce di ragionare» *
> 
> ...


condivido il suo pensiero, ma come sempre le frasi delle interviste sono manipolate per fare il titolone. pare che veronesi sia arrabbiato con la fede, ma in fondo quello che dice è che non si conciliava col suo modo di credere nelle cose e di pensare, ma lui stesso ne sentiva il bisogno se ha fatto tanta ricerca sulle religioni, quindi di certo non la disprezza come il titolo farebbe intuire...


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Febbraio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> condivido il suo pensiero, ma come sempre le frasi delle interviste sono manipolate per fare il titolone. pare che veronesi sia arrabbiato con la fede, ma in fondo quello che dice è che non si conciliava col suo modo di credere nelle cose e di pensare, ma lui stesso ne sentiva il bisogno se ha fatto tanta ricerca sulle religioni, quindi di certo non la disprezza come il titolo farebbe intuire...



concordo.

sostenere che le religioni siano state funzionali ai bisogni degli uomini nei vari periodi storici non implica poi il non riconoscere l'esistenza di dio...

dio ha secondo me poco a che vedere con quello che le religioni ci hanno raccontato


----------



## Lettrice (4 Febbraio 2010)

Onestamente non credo sia del tutto valido il suo discorso... la scienza e la religione agiscono in due campi diversi: certe volte dove la scienza non puo' aiutare, puo' aiutare la religione... penso a un malato terminale la scienza non puo' fare piu' niente, la religione puo' aiutare a morire serenamente, che poi sia vero o no e' irrilevante, secondo me.
Sarebbe opportuno conservare una sana spiritualita' al contrario del materialismo imperante. Alla fine anche la scienza ha teorie e non puo' provare la non esistenza di un dio... le due cose potrebbero "coesistere" serenamente e trovare opportuni spazi nella vita di un essere umano se nessuna delle due fazioni pretendesse di avere la verita' in tasca.
Non e' sempre vero che i religiosi non dubitano e' solo che ai dubbi rispondono con la fede


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Febbraio 2010)

Bel thread e belle risposte.
Il pensiero teologico è sì storicamente determinato, ma proprio per questo è il frutto di dubbi e ragionamenti. Credo che si tenda a confondere non solo la religione con la spiritualità e la ricerca di Dio, ma che si confonda la religione stessa, in continua evoluzione, con una dottrina divulgata che è la semplificazione di quella ricerca.


----------



## dererumnatura (5 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Bel thread e belle risposte.
> Il pensiero teologico è sì storicamente determinato, ma proprio per questo è il frutto di dubbi e ragionamenti. Credo che si tenda a confondere non solo la religione con la spiritualità e la ricerca di Dio, ma che si confonda la religione stessa, in continua evoluzione, con una dottrina divulgata che è la semplificazione di quella ricerca.



infatti.
non riesco a dire di non credere in Dio. Ma non riesco più da tempo a definirmi cattolica-
Perchè la mia religione dovrebbe essere migliore di un'altra.O detentrice della verità?Più hai contatti con gente di religioni differenti e più realizzi che ognuno si è costruito la leggenda che ha preferito o la più adatta alla situazione e al momento in cui ha avuto origine. 
Ammesso e non concesso che uno abbia voglia di spiritualità perchè dovrebbe ricercarla nel cristianesimo, nell'ebraismo o nell'islamismo?
Per fede. Ma se applichi la logica e il criterio scientifico di cui Veronesi parla...poco alla volta la fede non viene meno?


----------



## dererumnatura (5 Febbraio 2010)

Penso poi a quanto la religione condizioni la nostra vita...
a quanti limiti ha imposto alla ricerca scientifica....penso a un'Italia che rimane indietro rispetto ad altri Paesi Europei semplicemente perchè il Papa siede a Roma e perchè la Chiesa ha ancora così tanta influenza sui nostri politici e ..su di noi.
Pensiamo alla ricerca sulle cellule staminali...per esempio, alle discussioni sulla fecondazione assistita....

Posso non essere d'accordo sull'aborto, sull'eutanasia...ma devo lasciare alla persona il diritto di scegliere per sè.

e allora condivido anche i toni di quell'intervista...


----------



## Lettrice (5 Febbraio 2010)

La religione infatti assume un valore negativo quando sfora nella sfera del politico per esempio... il grosso problema in Italia e' che i politici fanno la stessa cosa.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Febbraio 2010)

In sintesi ogni religione ti dice che non sei in controllo, c'e' un forza superiore a te che sia un dio (per i credenti) o il fato (per i non credenti), alla fine cambia poco ci si puo' solo arrendere.


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2010)

veronesi è un uomo che ho sempre stimato moltissimo; lo condivido e ritengo che il bisogno vero dell'uomo sia quello della spiritualità, della ricerca interiore priva di dogmi , regole tanto terrene e contraddizioni tipiche della religione.

fatta salva la fede sincera e profonda di  chi ,in quel percorso citato, trova quello che riitiene essere dio , allah, budda....;
se lo sente, per lui c'è ed è un grande conforto.


----------



## giobbe (10 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> *Lo scienziato Umberto Veronesi a Sky Tg24 Pomeriggio *
> 
> *«La religione impedisce di ragionare» *
> 
> ...


Ho trovato questo articolo in internet che tratta dell'argomento  in questione.

Cominciamo con una precisazione necessaria: molte persone pensano vhe credere in Dio equivalga a coltivare una fede cieca assimilata nel educazione, perciò ritengono la fede incompatibile con la ricerca scientifica, in quanto uno scienziato non può mai credere ciecamente, bensì deve mantenere un atteggiamento di vaglio critico e sistematico della realtà. Ora, in realtà, nessuno deve credere ciecamente, né gli scienziati né i non scienziati.
Infatti, la Chiesa Cattolica nel Concilio Vaticano I ha sancito in modo definitivo (cioè dogmatico) che ''l'uomo, con il solo lume della ragione naturale può conoscere con certezza l'esistenza di Dio". Viceversa, chi crede che la fede sia l'unica via per accettare l'esistenza di Dio, incorre nell'eresia chiamata "fideismo".
Non c'è da sorprendersi dunque che la maggior parte degli scienziati sia costituita da credenti, che non hanno trovato alcuna incompatibilità tra la scienza e la fede. Mi limito a citare solo alcuni: Pascal, Mendel, Pasteur, Ampère, Galvani, Volta, Faraday, Fermi, Eccles.
Per ragioni di spazio mi soffermo solo sugli scienziati che si sono interessati attivamente alle prove raziohali dell'esistenza di Dio e che l'hanno guadagnata con assoluta certezza.
Galileo Galilei, il fondatore della scienza moderna, fu un grande credente che, non solo accettava razionalmente l'esistenza di Dio, ma professava anche la religione rivelata, quella cristiana proclamata dalla Chiesa Cattolica. Nella lettera a Madama Cristina di Lorena, Galileo riportò una frase del suo amico, il cardinal Baronio (che esprimeva un concetto già ben chiaro secoli prima, per es., a S. Agostino): "La Scrittura ci insegna come si va in cielo e non come è fatto il cielo", cioè la Scrittura non è un trattato di astronomia. Ciò vuoi dire che, nella nota polemica con alcuni gesuiti e con il cardinal Bellarmino, Galileo sosteneva una posizione teologicamente corretta circa l'interpretazione della Bibbia, mentre aveva torto dal punto di vista scientifico, per varie ragioni. Ad esempio, Bellarmino chiedeva a Galileo di considerare la teoria copernicana come una conveniente ipotesi matematica e non come una verità inconfutabilmente dimostrata. Il torto scientifico di Galileo peggiorò quando si intestardì a considerare le maree come prova della rotazione assoluta della terra. Anche i suoi oppositori avevano ben capito che ciò era errato, e sarà Nevvton, più tardi, a dimostrare che le maree sono dovute per due terzi all'attrazione gravitazionale lunare e per un terzo a quella solare.
Anche Newton e Leibniz, che scoprirono e svilupparono il calcolo infinitesimale (contemporaneamente ed indipendentemente l'uno dall'altro), furono grandi assertori della conoscenza razionale dell' esistenza di Dio. Seguendo Galileo, parlavano della bellezza delle leggi fisiche poste da Dio nel creato, spiegando che quest'ultimo è scritto con un linguaggio geometrico e matematico. Leibniz arrivò persino a sostenere che questo è il migliore dei mondi possibili, anticipando, in un certo senso, il principio antropico, formulato nel Novecento, che enfatizza la mirabile sintonia delle costanti fisiche fondamentali che consentono lo sviluppo della vita (dr. Il Timone n. 16, pp. 40-41).
Ricordando che non mi soffermo né elenco tutti gli scienziati credenti, ribadisco che la maggioranza è stata ed è di credenti. Semmai, una discreta minoranza è di panteisti (il panteismo sostiene che Dio esiste e che coincide con il mondo). Tra gli atei, a mia conoscenza, l'unico grande scienziato è stato Boltzmann, che morì suicida come il suo allievo Ehrenfest. Intendiamoci: parlo di atei che abbiano pensato, dedicandovi un po' di tempo, all'esistenza di Dio. E trascurare questo tema è professionalmente impossibile per chi si occupa di astrofisica o di particelle elementari, mentre è possibile per chi si occupa di fisica dei solidi o dei liquidi o dei gas, specie se da un punto di vista tecnico e applicativo.
È infine interessante riportare la prova dell'esistenza di Dio di Lord Kelvin e di Jeans, due grandi scienziati dell'Ottocento. A Kelvin si devono uno degli enunciati del secondo principio della termodinamica, l'uso della scala termometrica assoluta (a partire cioè dallo zero assoluto di temperatura) che tuttora usiamo e la risoluzione di molti problemi di elettromagnetismo. A Jeans si deve la scoperta della massa critica di condensazione di una nuvola (di forma sferica) di gas (l'idrogeno primordiale dell'universo), verificata negli ammassi globulari, ma ancora più famoso è il suo studio iniziale dell'irraggiamento del corpo nero, che determinò la prima crisi della fisica classica (spettro di Rayleigh-Jeans, noto come catastrofe ultravioletta).
Ebbene, il ragionamento di Kelvin e Jeans è molto semplice. Un sistema isolato tende ad evolvere verso stati più probabili.
Termodinamicamente ciò significa che le differenze di temperatura fra un corpo ed un altro tendono a livellarsi col passare del tempo. Ora, poiché nell'universo si trovano dei corpi I caldissimi (le stelle), altri , tiepidi (i pianeti), ma anche i freddissimi spazi interstellari, ciò significa che l'universo non può essere esistito da tempo infinito, altrimenti il livellamento delle temperature sarebbe già avvenuto: dunque l'universo esiste da un tempo finito, vale a dire ha avuto un inizio. Ma allora, siccome l'universo esiste, siccome non esiste da sempre, bensì ha avuto un inizio, vuoi dire che è stato creato da una Causa di natura radicalmente diversa da quella del mondo.
Questa considerazione, ripresa anche da Pio XII, è tuttora valida e, a mio avviso, è esente da qualsiasi critica, poiché il secondo principio della termodinamica, su cui si poggia, ha una validità ben più forte di quella di qualunque altra legge fisica, e prescinde dalla conoscenza dettagliata delle altre leggi. In altri termini, la necessità della creazione dell'universo fisico resta valida anche se non conosciamo i dettagli sull'inizio del grande scoppio primordiale (big bang).


----------



## Iris (12 Febbraio 2010)

O Santa Pace! Chi è che ha firmato questo articolo?


----------



## Mari' (12 Febbraio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> O Santa Pace! Chi è che ha firmato questo articolo?


Giancarlo Cavalleri 

http://www.kattoliko.it/leggendanera/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=1167


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2010)

stavo per dire quanto trovavo odiosa la faccia di socci , poi ho letto.non sapevo  e mi spiace


----------



## Nobody (12 Febbraio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ho trovato questo articolo in internet che tratta dell'argomento in questione.
> 
> Cominciamo con una precisazione necessaria: molte persone pensano vhe credere in Dio equivalga a coltivare una fede cieca assimilata nel educazione, perciò ritengono la fede incompatibile con la ricerca scientifica, in quanto uno scienziato non può mai credere ciecamente, bensì deve mantenere un atteggiamento di vaglio critico e sistematico della realtà. Ora, in realtà, nessuno deve credere ciecamente, né gli scienziati né i non scienziati.
> Infatti, la Chiesa Cattolica nel Concilio Vaticano I ha sancito in modo definitivo (cioè dogmatico) che ''l'uomo, con il solo lume della ragione naturale può conoscere con certezza l'esistenza di Dio". Viceversa, chi crede che la fede sia l'unica via per accettare l'esistenza di Dio, incorre nell'eresia chiamata "fideismo".
> ...


 La dimostrazione dell'esistenza di Dio con il concetto di Causa Prima è del tutto assurdo. Ha ragione B. Russell, dicendo che se uno studente in filosofia non è in grado di confutarlo al primo anno, è meglio che cambi facoltà subito senza perdere ulteriore tempo.


----------



## Mari' (12 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> stavo per dire quanto trovavo odiosa la faccia di socci , poi ho letto.non sapevo  e mi spiace


Idem, queste sono le vere tragedie/drammi della vita :unhappy:


----------

